# Wanted gearbox dog box sequential



## wgnc34 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello looking for gear for race car R32 gtr 
Looking for dogbox or sequential if any for sale pm me cash sitting 
Thanks


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

I have 1 from R33 Gtr pm sent


----------

